# Chi li ha visti?



## Buscopann (27 Novembre 2015)

Io per primo son sparito diversi mesi. E comunque, anche rientrato, partecipo e leggo poco.
Trovo che il Forum, a dispetto dei vari tentativi, viva davvero una fase (ormai cronica) di mancato ricambio generazionale. Come quei Bar dello Sport che vedono un po' sempre gli stessi avventori.
Non ho potuto però non notare che mancano alcuni clienti abituali...
Per esempio...che minchia di fine ha fatto quella cima di Lothar?! Il micione aggiungeva un po' di CUL-tura a un posto come questo!
E a voi viene in mente qualcuno che davvero manca a questo posto?

Buscopann


----------



## Alessandra (27 Novembre 2015)

Fra quelli ancora registrati direi Tebe e Nausicaa.


----------



## perplesso (27 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io per primo son sparito diversi mesi. E comunque, anche rientrato, partecipo e leggo poco.
> Trovo che il Forum, a dispetto dei vari tentativi, viva davvero una fase (ormai cronica) di mancato ricambio generazionale. Come quei Bar dello Sport che vedono un po' sempre gli stessi avventori.
> Non ho potuto però non notare che mancano alcuni clienti abituali...
> Per esempio...che minchia di fine ha fatto quella cima di Lothar?! Il micione aggiungeva un po' di CUL-tura a un posto come questo!
> ...


mancare manca sempre qualcuno.   e si vorrebbe sempre che qualcuno tornasse.   però leggendo anche nel passato, noto che queste discussioni sono cicliche.

al netto del fatto che pure io rivorrei tanto Nausicaa (che con Falcor avrebbe pure trovato l'uomo dei suoi sogni) Lolapal, Tebe, Innominata.

magari sarebbe il caso di cercare di rendere più accogliente ai nuovi (che ci sono) questo posto.


PS: Lothar c'è.   più che altro viene a rompere il belino nel 3d della Roma  ma c'è


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2015)

Fortissimamente lolapal e tebe


----------



## disincantata (27 Novembre 2015)

Ci sono parecchi nuovi, solo che partecipano solo 'al loro problema' per ora, troppo fresca la botta.

Lothar forse ha perso qualche colpo, o con l'avanzare degli anni si e' stancato di pescare a strascico in chat.

Tu piuttosto vedi di restare od entrare ogni tanto.

Ieri si e' rifatta viva pure Net,significa che anche chi non scrive ogni tanto legge.

Fa bene a restare lontano da qui chi si fa troppo coinvolgere.


----------



## Ryoga74 (27 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fortissimamente lolapal e tebe


Con Lolapal ho avuto la fortuna recentemente di fare la sua conoscenza. Ragazza deliziosa, misura le parole e non è mai banale. Peccato non scriva più, mi piacerebbe discutere anche qui con lei di vari argomenti...


disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono parecchi nuovi, solo che partecipano solo 'al loro problema' per ora, troppo fresca la botta.
> 
> ...


Ma non è affatto vero Disi [emoji53] 
Sia io che Falcor ad esempio partecipiamo attivamente in altri thread, lui poi ne ha aperti praticamente in tutte le sezioni [emoji23] 
Anche Oro.blu è un personaggio interessante, e l'angolo cucina finalmente con lei è tornato attivo...
Vero è che molti altri entrano solo poter parlare dei propri problemi, ed esaurita la discussione escono, ma penso che in un forum del genere sia una cosa ciclica...


----------



## Eratò (27 Novembre 2015)

Tebe, Nausica e Innominata arricchivano molto questo posto. Spero che tornino.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Tebe, Nausica e Innominata arricchivano molto questo posto. Spero che tornino.


Quoto 

Ma ognuno ha sicuramente motivi validissimi per stare fuori, mi auguro solo per un periodo,


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io per primo son sparito diversi mesi. E comunque, anche rientrato, partecipo e leggo poco.
> Trovo che il Forum, a dispetto dei vari tentativi, viva davvero una fase (ormai cronica) di mancato ricambio generazionale. Come quei Bar dello Sport che vedono un po' sempre gli stessi avventori.
> Non ho potuto però non notare che mancano alcuni clienti abituali...
> Per esempio...che minchia di fine ha fatto quella cima di Lothar?! Il micione aggiungeva un po' di CUL-tura a un posto come questo!
> ...


Tutti sono necessari nessuno è indispensabile. 

Helleseven mi manca.


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2015)

*Si*

A me già  state profondamente e letteralmente sul cazzo tutti,figurarsi se mi manca pure chi non c'è.


----------



## ologramma (28 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me già  state profondamente e letteralmente sul cazzo tutti,figurarsi se mi manca pure chi non c'è.


e dai ammettilo che ti manca il conte?
Vedeva in te il suo alterego


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2015)

*Si*



ologramma ha detto:


> e dai ammettilo che ti manca il conte?
> Vedeva in te il suo alterego


Si,son sincero,mi manca il cazzone da coglionare,il furbo che penso di essere dritto e poi si fa continuamente beccare con il pisello fra le mani....si,mi manca.


----------



## ologramma (28 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,son sincero,mi manca il cazzone da coglionare,il furbo che penso di essere dritto e poi si fa continuamente beccare con il pisello fra le mani....si,mi manca.


essendo anche io da un po di anni che leggo e scrivo (poco) quando scriveva difficilmente leggevo mi sembrava più una persona artefatta


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,son sincero,mi manca il cazzone da coglionare,il furbo che penso di essere dritto e poi si fa continuamente beccare con il pisello fra le mani....si,mi manca.


sterminator, che ne dici, ti manca? :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



ologramma ha detto:


> essendo anche io da un po di anni che leggo e scrivo (poco) quando scriveva difficilmente leggevo mi sembrava più una persona artefatta


Fondamentalmente era un manipolatore di povere anime,o anime in difficoltà.Uno sciacallo,misero e squallido,ostaggio dei suoi bassi istinti.


----------



## ologramma (28 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Fondamentalmente era un manipolatore di povere anime,o anime in difficoltà.Uno sciacallo,misero e squallido,ostaggio dei suoi bassi istinti.


mi veniva la parola viscido ma tu lo hai spiegato meglio


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2015)

*Siiii*



Ultimo ha detto:


> sterminator, che ne dici, ti manca? :singleeye:


Stermy?stermy mi manca davvero,litigare con lui per mesi è stato un onore,tazze del cesso che volavano,io un pò di destra,lui molto di sinistra....mamma mia quante ne son volate,poi ci siam capiti e guai a chi toccava l'altro.Ecco aver conquistato la sua stima,per me è stato gratificante e son sincero.
Mi piaceva la sua creatività,aveva onore nell'insultare,si assestava sul livello comunicativo del suo competitor,senza ombra di dubbio la persona migliore con la quale mi son insultato,era creativo,e aveva il suo stile.
ONORE A TE STERMY.:up:

Ecco ricordo che lui diceva semprescù il conte è peggio di alex perchè è infingardo....io non credevo,aveva ragione lui....!
Certo se penso ai vari insonne,chen,stermy,il conte, alex,fedifrago,jb è solo un bimbo con il lecca lecca ficcato nel sedere che chiede un pò di attenzione....


----------



## oscuro (28 Novembre 2015)

*SI*



ologramma ha detto:


> mi veniva la parola viscido ma tu lo hai spiegato meglio


Viscido?riduttivo.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy?stermy mi manca davvero,litigare con lui per mesi è stato un onore,tazze del cesso che volavano,io un pò di destra,lui molto di sinistra....mamma mia quante ne son volate,poi ci siam capiti e guai a chi toccava l'altro.Ecco aver conquistato la sua stima,per me è stato gratificante e son sincero.
> Mi piaceva la sua creatività,aveva onore nell'insultare,si assestava sul livello comunicativo del suo competitor,senza ombra di dubbio la persona migliore con la quale mi son insultato,era creativo,e aveva il suo stile.
> ONORE A TE STERMY.:up:
> 
> ...


Stermy è stato colui con cui ho litigato e che mi ha fatto sfogare facendomi dimenticare il dolore. Nel tempo ho apprezzato certe cose che scriveva, ho cominciato a capire i suoi modi, metodi. Dopo ancora, per me, stermy ha avuto un crollo totale, non sono riuscito più a capirlo. Era diverso, e tutto quello che erano i suoi modi e convinzioni son diventati lontani ricordi per lui ed anche per me. Probabilmente si trovava in un passaggio della sua vita alquanto particolare.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Fra quelli ancora registrati direi Tebe e Nausicaa.


Eh sì..come non darti torto.
A Nausicaa dedicai anche un bellissimo Indovina Chi. Secondo me uno dei più belli che avevo scritto. Lei però non ci si riconobbe più di tanto. Tanta fatica per niente :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fortissimamente lolapal e tebe


Lolapal manca una cifra anche a me. Se dovesse leggere la saluto e la abbraccio.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sterminator, che ne dici, ti manca? :singleeye:


Stermi era odioso per come si fissava sulle sue idee..ma faceva morir dal ridere il modo in cui poi le sosteneva. Certe battute e i suoi scambi con JB sono da antologia :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy?stermy mi manca davvero,litigare con lui per mesi è stato un onore,tazze del cesso che volavano,io un pò di destra,lui molto di sinistra....mamma mia quante ne son volate,poi ci siam capiti e guai a chi toccava l'altro.Ecco aver conquistato la sua stima,per me è stato gratificante e son sincero.
> Mi piaceva la sua creatività,aveva onore nell'insultare,si assestava sul livello comunicativo del suo competitor,senza ombra di dubbio la persona migliore con la quale mi son insultato,era creativo,e aveva il suo stile.
> ONORE A TE STERMY.:up:
> 
> ...


Insonne :rotfl::rotfl:

Mammamia cosa hai tirato fuori!!!
Le sue storie nell'est europa erano un must in questo forum:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Con Lolapal ho avuto la fortuna recentemente di fare la sua conoscenza*. Ragazza deliziosa, misura le parole e non è mai banale. Peccato non scriva più, mi piacerebbe discutere anche qui con lei di vari argomenti...
> 
> Ma non è affatto vero Disi [emoji53]
> Sia io che Falcor ad esempio partecipiamo attivamente in altri thread, lui poi ne ha aperti praticamente in tutte le sezioni [emoji23]
> ...


Lo sai che ti invidio un casino per questo?! :up::up:

Bello il tuo avatar..come si chiamava il maialino? Pichan?

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ci sono parecchi nuovi, solo che partecipano solo 'al loro problema' per ora, troppo fresca la botta.
> 
> Lothar forse ha perso qualche colpo, o con l'avanzare degli anni si e' stancato di pescare a strascico in chat.
> 
> ...


Purtroppo è un periodo un po' complicato con il lavoro. Prima si poteva cazzeggiare un po' e ottenere 100..Oggi ottieni 50 anche se cazzeggi zero.
Ci fosse una app per smartphone mi verrebbe più facile. Magari c'è..ma non la conosco

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

Ora che ci penso..manca un casino a questo Forum anche la Clementina. Qualcuno le porti i miei saluti 

All'epoca mi piaceva parecchio anche Sole. Poi si è fatta infinocchiare da Alex e non è riuscita a restare fuori da certe guerre.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> *Con Lolapal ho avuto la fortuna recentemente di fare la sua conoscenza*. Ragazza deliziosa, misura le parole e non è mai banale. Peccato non scriva più, mi piacerebbe discutere anche qui con lei di vari argomenti...
> 
> Ma non è affatto vero Disi [emoji53]
> Sia io che Falcor ad esempio partecipiamo attivamente in altri thread, lui poi ne ha aperti praticamente in tutte le sezioni [emoji23]
> ...


ma se non scrive più e tu sei nuovo come caspita fai a conoscerla?


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lo sai che ti invidio un casino per questo?! :up::up:
> 
> Bello il tuo avatar..come si chiamava il maialino? Pichan?
> 
> Buscopann


...se vuoi mi faccio invidiare ancora di più: è anche una bella donna 
eh sì, il maialino si chiama P-Chan, è l'alter ego di Ryoga quando viene bagnato con acqua fredda...



Minerva ha detto:


> ma se non scrive più e tu sei nuovo come caspita fai a conoscerla?


...diciamo merito di amici in comune, se è per questo ho conosciuto di persona anche Feather  
e comunque pur non scrivendo più, mi ha detto che un'occhiata ogni tanto al forum la getta...


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...se vuoi mi faccio invidiare ancora di più: è anche una bella donna
> eh sì, il maialino si chiama P-Chan, è l'alter ego di Ryoga quando viene bagnato con acqua fredda...
> 
> 
> ...


Caspita.  Pure gli utenti hai incontrato? 
Pazzesco


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Caspita.  Pure gli utenti hai incontrato?
> Pazzesco


Ryo is International !


----------



## Minerva (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...se vuoi mi faccio invidiare ancora di più: è anche una bella donna
> eh sì, il maialino si chiama P-Chan, è l'alter ego di Ryoga quando viene bagnato con acqua fredda...
> 
> 
> ...


inquietante


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Caspita.  Pure gli utenti hai incontrato?
> Pazzesco


Ovviamente era qui quando l'ho visto, ragazzo molto simpatico. Sto leggendo adesso la tua disavventura in aereo


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> inquietante


Ma chi Lolapal !?


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> inquietante



...non capisco


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ovviamente era qui quando l'ho visto, ragazzo molto simpatico. Sto leggendo adesso la tua disavventura in aereo


Guarda sono incazzata nera. Non puoi immaginare


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Guarda sono incazzata nera. Non puoi immaginare


Mi dispiace sul serio, purtroppo l'isteria post parigina qualche danno rischia di crearlo. L'importante è che stai bene e non ti hanno fermata più del dovuto, ma capisco perfettamente l'incazzatura...


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Mi hanno attribuito amicizie e legami con gente mai incontrata e di nazionalita' diversa.
Assurdo.

Il matto era pure un homeless. ..fa te...
Se guardandomi pensano che io, passeggera seduta tre file lontana,  sia amica di un homeless. ...
Merda....devo forse curare un po' di più il mio aspetto e il mio guardaroba :unhappy:


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace sul serio, purtroppo l'isteria post parigina qualche danno rischia di crearlo. L'importante è che stai bene e non ti hanno fermata più del dovuto, ma capisco perfettamente l'incazzatura...


Vabbe ma questi sono proprio scemi. 
Non puoi inventarti relazioni inesistenti. ..sulla base di cosa. ..che gli ho detto "I don't speak spanish" e che quindi ho parlato con lui??
Ma scherziamo?


----------



## Eratò (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Mi hanno attribuito amicizie e legami con gente mai incontrata e di nazionalita' diversa.
> Assurdo.
> 
> Il matto era pure un homeless. ..fa te...
> ...


Incontrare dei paranoici è il massimo della sfiga!


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Mi hanno attribuito amicizie e legami con gente mai incontrata e di nazionalita' diversa.
> Assurdo.
> 
> Il matto era pure un homeless. ..fa te...
> ...


Ma no sarà stata quella fava della hostess che si è ricordata di avervi visto parlare, e da li il delirio


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Mi hanno attribuito amicizie e legami con gente mai incontrata e di nazionalita' diversa.
> Assurdo.
> 
> Il matto era pure un homeless. ..fa te...
> ...


 dai non è per il tuo vestiario, sicuramente ha influito il fatto che vi ha rivolto la parola...



Alessandra ha detto:


> Vabbe ma questi sono proprio scemi.
> Non puoi inventarti relazioni inesistenti. ..sulla base di cosa. ..che gli ho detto "I don't speak spanish" e che quindi ho parlato con lui??
> Ma scherziamo?


...ok hai ragione, ma mettiti nei panni di uno stewart che si caga sotto dalla paura per ciò che è successo a Parigi. Il pazzo ti parla, e i suoi bagagli sono dal tuo lato, non conoscendo ne te ne ovviamente il pazzo ha dedotto che foste insieme. Non lo sto giustificando, ma tenendo conto dell'isteria collettiva di questi giorni, non è un episodio (purtroppo) così improbabile...


----------



## Alessandra (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> dai non è per il tuo vestiario, sicuramente ha influito il fatto che vi ha rivolto la parola...
> 
> 
> 
> ...ok hai ragione, ma mettiti nei panni di uno stewart che si caga sotto dalla paura per ciò che è successo a Parigi. Il pazzo ti parla, e i suoi bagagli sono dal tuo lato, non conoscendo ne te ne ovviamente il pazzo ha dedotto che foste insieme. Non lo sto giustificando, ma tenendo conto dell'isteria collettiva di questi giorni, non è un episodio (purtroppo) così improbabile...


Ma cosa c'entra? 
Pure I vicini di posto del pazzo hanno parlato con lui. ..anche piu di me. ...ma non sono stati spediti giu' dall'aereo. ...
Forse perché loro erano inglesi. ...

Invece noi tre eravamo straniere. 
Poi io manco parlavo spagnolo  (la lingua di cui il tipo era nativo)....vedi te.


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> Pure I vicini di posto del pazzo hanno parlato con lui. ..anche piu di me. ...ma non sono stati spediti giu' dall'aereo. ...
> Forse perché loro erano inglesi. ...
> 
> ...


Non ne ho idea, ripeto mi dispiace davvero per te. Prima lo spavento creato dal pazzo, poi la beffa di dover scendere dall'aereo come fossi una complice... stavo cercando una spiegazione, ma effettivamente la logica in questo episodio va a farsi benedire...


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Purtroppo è un periodo un po' complicato con il lavoro. Prima si poteva cazzeggiare un po' e ottenere 100..Oggi ottieni 50 anche se cazzeggi zero.
> Ci fosse una app per smartphone mi verrebbe più facile. Magari c'è..ma non la conosco
> 
> Buscopann


fammi capire, non sai che esiste la versione mobile del forum e che Tradinet è raggiungibile anche via Tapatalk?


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> fammi capire, non sai che esiste la versione mobile del forum e che Tradinet è raggiungibile anche via Tapatalk?


Tapatalk non so cosa sia. 
La versione mobile del Forum so che esiste, ma non è una app 
Con una app si velocizzerebbe di molto tutto quanto.

Buscopann


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Purtroppo è un periodo un po' complicato con il lavoro. Prima si poteva cazzeggiare un po' e ottenere 100..Oggi ottieni 50 anche se cazzeggi zero.
> Ci fosse una app per smartphone mi verrebbe più facile. Magari c'è..ma non la conosco
> 
> Buscopann


Usa questa:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity

è un'applicazione che ti da accesso ai forum di molti siti, Tradinet compreso


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2015)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tapatalk non so cosa sia.
> La versione mobile del Forum so che esiste, ma non è una app
> Con una app si velocizzerebbe di molto tutto quanto.
> 
> Buscopann


manda un mesaggio a Simy chè ti spiega come funziona Tapatalk.   che E' una app.


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> manda un mesaggio a Simy chè ti spiega come funziona Tapatalk.   che E' una app.


Sarà fatto :mili:

Buscopann

PS. Ma una a una app proprio del sito di Tradimento non ci si è mai pensato?


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ryo is International !


es la verdad, chica 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma chi Lolapal !?


...ti assicuro che è tutto fuorché inquietante. 
Però da fuori effettivamente può sembrare un po' inquietante la cosa :dracula:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> es la verdad, chica
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lola la conosco  Per questo ho messo la faccina stupita


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> manda un mesaggio a Simy chè ti spiega come funziona Tapatalk.   che E' una app.





Buscopann ha detto:


> Sarà fatto :mili:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS. Ma una a una app proprio del sito di Tradimento non ci si è mai pensato?


se vuoi posso aiutarti io adesso...
scarica dal link che ti ho mandato tapatalk sul tuo smartphone, o accedi al tuo store e scaricala da lì, poi mandami mp che ti spiego come usarla...

Riguardo un'app apposta, mica appare così per magia  devi crearla appositamente, tra l'altro dovresti fare due versioni, una per Apple e una per Android (e magari una terza per Windows) poichè i SO sono incompatibili. Bisogna conoscere abbastanza bene il Java, e fare un corso per utilizzare tale programma con le librerie dedicate alle app per Smartphone. Anche riuscendo a farla, dovresti continuamente aggiornarla e gestirla, è un lavoraccio che non penso possa esser fatto da qualcuno qui sul forum, soprattutto AGGRATIS


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> se vuoi posso aiutarti io adesso...
> scarica dal link che ti ho mandato tapatalk sul tuo smartphone, o accedi al tuo store e scaricala da lì, poi mandami mp che ti spiego come usarla...
> 
> Riguardo un'app apposta, mica appare così per magia  devi crearla appositamente, tra l'altro dovresti fare due versioni, una per Apple e una per Android (e magari una terza per Windows) poichè i SO sono incompatibili. Bisogna conoscere abbastanza bene il Java, e fare un corso per utilizzare tale programma con le librerie dedicate alle app per Smartphone. Anche riuscendo a farla, dovresti continuamente aggiornarla e gestirla, è un lavoraccio che non penso possa esser fatto da qualcuno qui sul forum, soprattutto AGGRATIS


più che altro temo che Feather mi spezzi la schiena se provo a chiederglielo


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> se vuoi posso aiutarti io adesso...
> scarica dal link che ti ho mandato tapatalk sul tuo smartphone, o accedi al tuo store e scaricala da lì, poi mandami mp che ti spiego come usarla...
> 
> Riguardo un'app apposta, mica appare così per magia  devi crearla appositamente, tra l'altro dovresti fare due versioni, una per Apple e una per Android (e magari una terza per Windows) poichè i SO sono incompatibili. Bisogna conoscere abbastanza bene il Java, e fare un corso per utilizzare tale programma con le librerie dedicate alle app per Smartphone. Anche riuscendo a farla, dovresti continuamente aggiornarla e gestirla, è un lavoraccio che non penso possa esser fatto da qualcuno qui sul forum, soprattutto AGGRATIS





perplesso ha detto:


> più che altro temo che Feather mi spezzi la schiena se provo a chiederglielo


Tenghiu Ryoga...me la scarico sicuramente in questi giorni. Se ho problemi a capire come usarla ti interpello :up:

Sul resto immaginavo fosse un casino..l'ho buttata lì..si sa mai che per culo o altro qualcuno la raccolga :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Ryoga74 (28 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che altro temo che Feather mi spezzi la schiena se provo a chiederglielo


Ti assicuro, è un lavoro che Feather da solo non può fare, se non con TANTO tempo libero a disposizione. E chi progetta app da singolo apopassionato, di solito si fa pagare o con la pubblicità o col costo dell'app...


----------



## feather (30 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> più che altro temo che Feather mi spezzi la schiena se provo a chiederglielo


Esisterebbe già: http://www.vbulletin.com/en/vb4-mobile/
Servono 199 USD, rompi il porcellino e siamo a posto.
Ma a me la versione mobile di tradi mi pare pure meglio. Non serve installare nulla e fa quello che serve.


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Novembre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Esisterebbe già: http://www.vbulletin.com/en/vb4-mobile/
> Servono 199 USD, rompi il porcellino e siamo a posto.
> Ma a me la versione mobile di tradi mi pare pure meglio. Non serve installare nulla e fa quello che serve.


[emoji201] [emoji241] $$$ [emoji4] 
Ciao Feather [emoji481]


----------



## Tessa (30 Novembre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Esisterebbe già: http://www.vbulletin.com/en/vb4-mobile/
> Servono 199 USD, rompi il porcellino e siamo a posto.
> Ma a me la versione mobile di tradi mi pare pure meglio. Non serve installare nulla e fa quello che serve.


Si e soprattutto non campeggia con l'icona sullo schermo del cell!
Non e' che Tradi sia frequentato da tutti alla luce del sole.....
Fosse per me cambierei il nome e la grafica che da' adito a un sacco di equivoci.....


----------



## feather (30 Novembre 2015)

Inoltre nel browser del cell puoi facilmente mettere la modalità incognito a ulteriore precauzione.

Per l'icona dell'app pensavo a bel primo piano di un cervo e come nome dell'app "Cornutazzo", giusto per essere discreti ed eleganti.
Anche un Lino Banfi che fa i corni ci starebbe bene..


----------



## Tessa (30 Novembre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Inoltre nel browser del cell puoi facilmente mettere la modalità incognito a ulteriore precauzione.
> 
> Per l'icona dell'app pensavo a bel primo piano di un cervo e come nome dell'app "Cornutazzo", giusto per essere discreti ed eleganti.
> Anche un Lino Banfi che fa i corni ci starebbe bene..


Come si fa a mettere la modalita' incognito e a far si che non si registri il collegamento nella cronologia? Spiegamelo come faresti con un bambino delle elementari.....


----------



## feather (30 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Come si fa a mettere la modalita' incognito e a far si che non si registri il collegamento nella cronologia? Spiegamelo come faresti con un bambino delle elementari.....


https://support.apple.com/it-it/HT203036

Sull'iPhone, apri Safari, clicchi l'iconcina in basso a destra come per aprire un nuovo tab.
In basso a sinistra ora trovi il tasto 'Private', in italiano immagino sia tradotto come 'Privato', lo clicchi e in quell'area puoi aprire tutti i tab che vuoi (cliccando '+'), quando li chiudi non rimangono cookies ne entry nella cronologia del cellulare.


----------



## Tessa (30 Novembre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> https://support.apple.com/it-it/HT203036
> 
> Sull'iPhone, apri Safari, clicchi l'iconcina in basso a destra come per aprire un nuovo tab.
> In basso a sinistra ora trovi il tasto 'Private', in italiano immagino sia tradotto come 'Privato', lo clicchi e in quell'area puoi aprire tutti i tab che vuoi (cliccando '+'), quando li chiudi non rimangono cookies ne entry nella cronologia del cellulare.


Grazie!


----------



## perplesso (30 Novembre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> https://support.apple.com/it-it/HT203036
> 
> Sull'iPhone, apri Safari, clicchi l'iconcina in basso a destra come per aprire un nuovo tab.
> In basso a sinistra ora trovi il tasto 'Private', in italiano immagino sia tradotto come 'Privato', lo clicchi e in quell'area puoi aprire tutti i tab che vuoi (cliccando '+'), quando li chiudi non rimangono cookies ne entry nella cronologia del cellulare.


potresti mettere sta cosa come annuncio visibile a tutti in tutte le stanze?  credo che la notizia sia d'interesse generale


----------



## Ryoga74 (30 Novembre 2015)

feather ha detto:


> https://support.apple.com/it-it/HT203036
> 
> Sull'iPhone, apri Safari, clicchi l'iconcina in basso a destra come per aprire un nuovo tab.
> In basso a sinistra ora trovi il tasto 'Private', in italiano immagino sia tradotto come 'Privato', lo clicchi e in quell'area puoi aprire tutti i tab che vuoi (cliccando '+'), quando li chiudi non rimangono cookies ne entry nella cronologia del cellulare.





perplesso ha detto:


> potresti mettere sta cosa come annuncio visibile a tutti in tutte le stanze?  credo che la notizia sia d'interesse generale


...E già che ci sei potresti farlo anche per chi ha Android, almeno per i browser più comuni (Chrome, Dolphin, Samsung)


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2015)

Che avete fatto ad ipazia?  Da quando è  venuta a cena non vola più  sui ragionamenti


----------



## Ryoga74 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> Che avete fatto ad ipazia?  Da quando è  venuta a cena non vola più  sui ragionamenti


Minnie, sul serio, basta con sta storia della cena... Tra l'altro Ipa è meno di una settimana che non scrive, la cena è stata fatta un mese e mezzo fa [emoji29] se ti può consolare sta bene, se non scrive è perché forse è presa con altri impegni...


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Minnie, sul serio, basta con sta storia della cena... Tra l'altro Ipa è meno di una settimana che non scrive, la cena è stata fatta un mese e mezzo fa [emoji29] se ti può consolare sta bene, se non scrive è perché forse è presa con altri impegni...


...scherzavo.che lagna


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2015)

A me questo nuovo che sa tutto irrita


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

a me manca tantissimo lolapal  spero che prima o poi torni a scrivere...


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> A me questo nuovo che sa tutto irrita


:rotfl::rotfl:Lo avevo notato volevo dirti che è mio genero


----------



## Nicka (2 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...scherzavo.che lagna





Minerva ha detto:


> A me questo nuovo che sa tutto irrita


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> a me manca tantissimo lolapal  spero che prima o poi torni a scrivere...


Anche a me manca


----------



## Ryoga74 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...scherzavo.che lagna


Lo scherzo è bello quando fa ridere, o almeno sorridere.
Martellare ogni tot post sui risvolti di questa fantomatica cena come se fosse stata una sordida riunione massonica all'inizio può anche far sorridere, e ci si può persino stare al gioco. Dopo un mese diventa una lagna francamente stucchevole...


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Lo scherzo è bello quando fa ridere, o almeno sorridere.
> Martellare ogni tot post sui risvolti di questa fantomatica cena come se fosse stata una sordida riunione massonica all'inizio può anche far sorridere, e ci si può persino stare al gioco. Dopo un mese diventa una lagna francamente stucchevole...


 non pervenuto, non uso martelli. Vado di trapano


----------



## Nobody (2 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> non pervenuto, non uso martelli. *Vado di trapano*


Admin ha detto che non esiste. Il tavolo è vuoto...


----------



## Nicka (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Admin ha detto che non esiste. Il tavolo è vuoto...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma la finite?


----------



## Ryoga74 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> A me questo nuovo che sa tutto irrita


Tesoro io non so tutto, ne pretendo di sapere più degli altri [emoji57] 
Mi sono permesso di rispondere a Buscopan credendo di fargli un piacere scrivendo che Lola pur non scrivendo più sta bene e ogni tanto qualcosa legge ancora qui nel forum...
Non ti sto simpatico e questo mi sta bene, è un tuo punto di vista rispettabile. Quello che non mi piace sono certe insinuazioni e certe supposizioni non suffragate da alcun dato oggettivo, e quindi prive di possibile spunto per una discussione per me interessante...


----------



## Minerva (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Admin ha detto che non esiste. Il tavolo è vuoto...


Mi sento di confessare: l'ho preso io....avevo un fisher da piazzare


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Dicembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Admin ha detto che non esiste. Il tavolo è vuoto...


E' vuoto perché l'ha preso MIn, il trapano,  per " trapanare" Ryo


----------



## Eratò (2 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Tesoro io non so tutto, ne pretendo di sapere più degli altri [emoji57]
> Mi sono permesso di rispondere a Buscopan credendo di fargli un piacere scrivendo che Lola pur non scrivendo più sta bene è ogni tanto qualcosa legge ancora qui nel forum...
> Non ti sto simpatico è questo mi sta bene, è un tuo punto di vista rispettabile. Quello che non mi piace sono certe insinuazioni e certe supposizioni non suffragate da alcun dato oggettivo, e quindi prive di possibile spunto per una discussione per me interessante...


Ryoga scusa se mi intrometto ma volevo solo ricordarti che stava solo scherzando. E con questo ho detto tutto(cit. Totò)


----------



## Ryoga74 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' vuoto perché l'ha preso MIn, il trapano,  per " trapanare" Ryo


[emoji23] 


Eratò ha detto:


> Ryoga scusa se mi intrometto ma volevo solo ricordarti che stava solo scherzando. E con questo ho detto tutto(cit. Totò)


Bella la citazione, ma è di Peppino de Filippo [emoji6] 
E riguardo me, Minerva è un po' che insinua senza chiedere direttamente, cosa molto più semplice ma che non provocherebbe nessuna caciara [emoji57]


----------



## Nobody (3 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Ma la finite?


gliel'ha fregato minerva... bisogna avvertirlo subito! :singleeye:


----------

